# Finally found a food which agrees with Billy



## Kellie22 (Jan 2, 2014)

Billy is now 6 months , he is a brilliant wee dog but since we got him really struggled with his poo's . Always loose and sometimes as bad as clear liquid with blood through it.

The vet was useless only suggesting we moved from Royal Canine to Hills Science Plan for a minimum 3 months. She wanted to do more tests for colitis and suggested he had Ibs but her main objective was to sell us as much Hills food as possible so we would save money !

After hours of online research and a watch of the channel 5 documentary we decided to move to Burns dry puppy food. Within 24 hours he was much much better. Solid poos and more settled especially at night.

The great thing is he loves the Burns food, he gets so excited and finishes it off very quickly.

I hope this helps anyone experiencing the same problem as we were at our wits end.

We still like the idea of the barf diet but seemed very expensive if buying from Honey's so Burns seems to be answer for Billy and us.

SM


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Is the Burns food grain free? Rufus starts itching if he gets any grain. I am glad you have sorted this out and came on here to warn others. Good quality food pays off in the end.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

My cat Meg eats Burns. Nothing else really agrees with her and a bonus is she loves it.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Glad to hear that Billy is happy 
Dot was a nightmare as a pup - I dreaded her pooing because it was so obviously wrong, what she was producing.
I put her on a raw diet and she has been fine ever since.


----------



## Kellie22 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi, sorry it's taken so long to reply. it's just burns chicken and rice puppy which does list oats as an ingredient. It really has made a huge difference.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Glad you found something that suits. A raw diet needn't be expensive though, I reckon it costs me less that £5.00 per week to feed Barney and he gets a varied, good, nutritious diet. Honey's looks fab but it is very expensive.


----------



## Kellie22 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi Chris, really interested in your thoughts on real diet. Do you DIY it or by it in. My e mail is [email protected] if you wouldn't mind sending brief details through ?

Cheers, scott


----------



## Catherinebrown (Mar 8, 2014)

Do you mind me asking where your pup came from?
We are in Edinburgh and have a puppy born 10 Oct 2013
He had Giardia and soft poops since we had him. He is now clear of
Giardia, but is left with a sensitive tummy and is on Hills prescription diet
until we can stabilise his bm's. He is awful for eating bits outside, which does not help him.
Would like to find a food that suits and wondered if our pups share parentage and that might help me.
Thank you.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Kellie22 said:


> Hi Chris, really interested in your thoughts on real diet. Do you DIY it or by it in. My e mail is [email protected] if you wouldn't mind sending brief details through ?
> 
> Cheers, scott


Sent you a pm Scott.


----------

